# hilfe kurbel dreht sich



## CedricC (22. April 2007)

ok also ich habe folgendes problem
wenn ich beim fahren von den pedalen gehe (soll vorkommen) dreht sich die kurbel weiter
in etwa so weit bis das linke pedal ganz oben und das rechte ganz unten steht
das passiert immer also egal in welcher position die kubelarme vorher standen
woran liegt das 
das rechte pedal kann ja nicht schwerer als das linke sein oder???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. April 2007)

Nee, an den unterschiedlichen Pedalgewichten liegt das sicher nicht. 
Es kann sein, dass dein Kettenblatt etwas exzentrisch fixiert ist, sodass die Kette im bestimmten Drehungszyklus überspannt ist; dann drehen sich die Kurbeln nämlich so weit mit, bis die Überspannung vergeht. 
Zum anderen habe ich dasselbe beobachtet, wen ich die Driverschraube zu fest angezogen habe: dann wird das Lager zu sehr gequetscht und der Driver dreht sich mit dem Rad mit und treibt die Kurbeln mit an.

Mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedricC (22. April 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass dein Kettenblatt etwas exzentrisch fixiert ist, sodass die Kette im bestimmten Drehungszyklus überspannt ist; dann drehen sich die Kurbeln nämlich so weit mit, bis die Überspannung vergeht.


soll heißen irgendwie schräg oder?



SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Zum anderen habe ich dasselbe beobachtet, wen ich die Driverschraube zu fest angezogen habe: dann wird das Lager zu sehr gequetscht und der Driver dreht sich mit dem Rad mit und treibt die Kurbeln mit an.


welche schraube ist das?

auf jedenfall schon mal danke


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2007)

Na ja bei vielen Sprockets wird nicht so ganz auf die Maßhaltigkeit geachtet. 

Kann auch einfach ne zu stramm gespannte Kette sein.

Ich tippe aber auf ein Driver- oder Lagerproblem. 

Hast du das Rad selbst auf gebaut oder komplett gekauft?


----------



## CedricC (22. April 2007)

ääähm gebrauch komplett
also die kette ist eig nicht zu stramm eher zu lasch  
aber ich mach sie mal lockerer und guck ob dann nicht mehr ist


edit: nein kette ist definitiv nicht zu stark gespannt


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. April 2007)

Nee, nicht schräg. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du BMX-Kurbel fährst. Dabei wird das "Sprocket" üblicherweise mit einer Schraube am Kurbelarm fixiert, während es selbst auf der Achse sitzt. Meistens hat das Blatt auf der Achse (selbstverständlich auch mit Spacer, falls erforderlich) etwas Spiel und kann somit exzentrisch montiert werden, will sagen: es eiert. Dadurch ist die Kette beim Treten mal zu stark mal zu schwach gespannt, ja nach Pedalstellung. Das ist das Eine.
Das Andere ist (man müsste natürlich wissen, welche Nabe du fährst): Ein "one piece driver" wird von einer Kontermutter am Platz gehalten (das ist die eine Mutter, die man abschrauben muss, bevor man den Driver demontieren kann). Eben diese sollte man nicht zu fest anziehen.


----------



## CedricC (22. April 2007)

ok nur so zum verständnis: 
wir reden von der mutter rechts ja ?
an die man erst dran kommt wenn man das hr ausgebaut hat
links die 2 muttern haben damit nichts zutun?

naja probieren geht über studieren oder so...
ich geh dann mal schrauben lockern


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2007)

Ich glaube du hast ne Konusnabe. Wenn du die Konen lockerst gehen die kaputt.

Dein Problem resultiert zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daraus, dass der Vorgänger die Kurbel falsch eingebaut hat.

Das Spiel auf der Achse bei den Sprockets ist IMHO eher zu vernachlässigen im Vergleich zu den Tolleranzen die so ein Sprocket mit sich bringt.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. April 2007)

das problem mit der sich mitdrehenden kurbel lässt sich durch starkes spannen der kette vermeiden, geht zwar mit der zeit auf die lager der nabe aber die kurbel dreht sich nichtmehr mit.


Herr Moderator:

Ist keine so gute Idee. Einen Fehler durch einen anderen ersätzen zu wollen.

Ich würde mal die Kurbel und die Lager ausbauen. 

Man kann ewig darüber mutmaßen. So lange man nicht weiß wie das Rad überhaupt aussieht wirds mit ner Ferndiagnose schwierig.


Das nächste Mal tuts auch ne Antwort, ich find umeditieren ohne Grund nur weil man es als Moderator kann unter aller Sau um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## CedricC (22. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Kurbel und die Lager ausbauen.


ich hab heut mittag mehr oder weniger absichtlich mal die komplette hr nabe auseinander genommen 
hab dann komplett neu eingefettet aber das eigentliche problem hab ich damit nicht gelöst
hab nur nen bisschen angst das ich die kurbel nicht wieder zusammen bekomm wenn ich die mal auseinander nehm 


paule_p2 schrieb:


> Man kann ewig darüber mutmaßen. So lange man nicht weiß wie das Rad überhaupt aussieht wirds mit ner Ferndiagnose schwierig.


ok 
kein problem
wovon willst du denn ein foto sehen?

edit: soweit aber schon mal danke!


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2007)

Wenn die Kette locker genug ist, kann es eigentlich nur am Freilauf liegen. Wenn er kapott ist hilft auch neues fetten nix. Was meint das Lager vom Freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (22. April 2007)

Warum wird bitte mein post umeditiert? Eine Antwort darauf hätte es auch getan Herr Moderator. Solang keine Kraftausdrücke oder was weiß ich drin stehen sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit einen Beitrag umzueditieren nur weil man es tun kann Herr Moderator.

 


Sowas ist nicht die feine Englische Art.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Warum wird bitte mein post umeditiert? Eine Antwort darauf hätte es auch getan Herr Moderator. Solang keine Kraftausdrücke oder was weiß ich drin stehen sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit einen Beitrag umzueditieren nur weil man es tun kann Herr Moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich mach das so selten, dass ich den Editier mit dem Zitat Button verwechselt hab 

Stänker mal ein wenig rum dann kann ich mehr löschen und hab wieder mehr Routine 

War wirklich nicht bös gemeint an deinem Post war ncihts auszusetzen.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. April 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Sorry, ich mach das so selten, dass ich den Editier mit dem Zitat Button verwechselt hab
> 
> Stänker mal ein wenig rum dann kann ich mehr löschen und hab wieder mehr Routine
> 
> War wirklich nicht bös gemeint an deinem Post war ncihts auszusetzen.





ok gut, wenn es nur ein versehen war is ja alles in ordnung, ich fand es halt sehr übertrieben gleich meinen post umzueditieren.


----------



## CedricC (28. April 2007)

ok also hab mal wieder zeit gehabt am bike zu schrauben und so
-also am freilauf liegt es nicht
ich hab die kette abgenommen und die kurbel dreht sich trotzdem 
also was kann es sein (klar irgendwas mit der kurbel aber was) 
und muss ich irgendwas beachten beim kurbel-auseinandernehmen?


----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

Paule, du bist aber auch ein kleines Meckerlischen! ney ney ney

on: Also am exzentrisch monktierten Kb wirds nicht liegen denke ich. das ist bei mir extrem, aber kurbel dreht sich 0 mit. ich finde sogar das hält die kurbel son bisl fest.

edi: wenn dus ganz einfach haben willst machste einfach irgendwie bisi gewicht an die seite, die immer hoch geht. ist zwar nix für die ewigkeit, aber erfüllt erstma seinen zweck


----------



## Raddon (28. April 2007)

Entweder die Kurbel dreht sich zu leichtgängig (was an sich kein Fehler ist) oder der Driver dreht sich zu schwer. 
Lösung:
- Lager im Driver austauschen da evtl. kaputt
- C Ring (Feder, der die Sperrklinken aufspannt) ausbauen und etwas aufbiegen, damit die Klinken mit weniger Druck gegen die Zähne im Nabenkörper gedrückt werden (dadurch kann es zu vermehrtem Durchrutschen der Nabe kommen)
- Dichtungsring zwischen Driver und Nabenkörper rausnehmen, weil der oft die Reibung erhöht (Verschleiß erhöht sich evtl. weil Dreck eindringen kann)

Also entweder dafür sorgen, dass sich die Kurbel einen Tick schwerer dreht oder, dass sich der Driver leichter dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. April 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab die kette abgenommen und die kurbel dreht sich trotzdem
> ...



Oha! Ich glaube, da kann nur noch ein Exorzist helfen.

(Oder die Kurbel ist so leichtgängig, dass ein, zwei Gramm Gewichtsunterschied bei den Pedalen die Drehung verursachen ... in dem Fall tu, was Raddon sagt.)


----------



## CedricC (29. April 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Oha! Ich glaube, da kann nur noch ein Exorzist helfen.


verdammt meinst du wirklich das es so schlimm ist? 

nagut werd dann mal nen bisschen rumschrauben und hoffen das es dann funktioniert...


----------

